# Ballerup Open 2012



## Carrot (May 26, 2012)

Hiyaa!!!!

Just posting a link to the live results: http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=36

Nothing really amazing to mention so far (but I got a 10.xx single for 3x3x3 and chocolate for doing a 2.00 magic single )

ohh yeah we had this scramble for 2x2x2: R U2 R' F2 U' F' R


----------



## Carrot (May 26, 2012)

2 national records so far:

Zoé de Moffarts: 4x4x4 NR single 46.47
Me: 4x4x4 NR avg 55.32 (I also had 45 single, too bad danish NR is 42 :/ )


----------



## Henrik (May 27, 2012)

WR feet single:

29.77 sec OLL skip, J-perm


----------



## kinch2002 (May 27, 2012)

Woooo! Nice one


----------



## Cubenovice (May 27, 2012)

Zoé, congratulations on your BLD result!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What felt better?
The 4x4 NR or finding the cube solved when you took of the blindfold?


----------



## brunovervoort (May 27, 2012)

Congratulations Zoé on you 4x4 NR  !!! and your bld success too of course


----------



## Henrik (May 27, 2012)

oh yea Odder 11.50 OH LL skip (U2)


----------



## hcfong (May 27, 2012)

Yay for Zoe


----------

